# will droid dna ever get cm support ?



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

I really hope someone ports aosp over to the DNA. I really don't care for sense but would but one if it ran aosp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

cubsf4n said:


> I really hope someone ports aosp over to the DNA. I really don't care for sense but would but one if it ran aosp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I recommend just going ahead and taking the plunge. If you can endure decades of being a Cubs fan (as I have, going back as far as watching the Cubs blow the 1984 NLCS against the San Diego Padres), I'm sure you'll be able to endure a few months of Sense-based ROMs before someone manages to port AOSP to it







Depending on how forthcoming Qualcomm is about its Snapdragon S4 Pro chipset, it might be weeks rather than months


----------



## nath5 (Oct 3, 2011)

ASOP would be great! I went to take a look at the dna yesterday but was so turned off by sense. Horrible looking compared to holo. The screen was beautiful but I won't even consider purchasing it until we have ASOP or cyanogenmod.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

Hahaha. Agreed. But I can't deal with sense. I found it unbearable. I'm spoiled by aosp on my nexus. Can't look back now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

avlfive said:


> I ban all of you for not obeying your previous bans.
> 
> OBEY THE ALMIGHTY BANHAMMER!


Hey cubsf4n. See you came from DT as well! I'm actually liking sense

Sent from my Droid DNA. 1080p never looked so sweet


----------



## BatsShadow (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm new to the Sense side of things...now that we have unlock/root/recovery, what is needed for someone to implement an aosp-based rom, and how long do we expect it will take?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

BatsShadow said:


> I'm new to the Sense side of things...now that we have unlock/root/recovery, what is needed for someone to implement an aosp-based rom, and how long do we expect it will take?


S-Off (Security-Off) still needs to be achieved, so that developers will have access to the system partition. Once that is accomplished the RIL (radio interface layer, through which the hardware is controlled by Sense) still needs to be broken so that all aspects of the device can be controlled through AOSP-based ROMs.

EDIT: I had forgotten that developers can still have access to the system partition in recovery mode while we still have S-On. The Sense RIL would still have to be broken first.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I am also not a huge fan of Sense, but with a replacement launcher, keyboard, lock screen etc. The only thing left are the ugly notification bar icons. That is not that hard to tolerate.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

The RIL is going to be the hard part. I had a rezound and we had custom ROMs without having s-off, so not too worried in that aspect...just the RIL especially since there's really no other device with the same chip set that has aosp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatsShadow (Nov 24, 2012)

So is this RIL issue specific to HTC phones?


----------



## themikeyan (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully the ril isn't drastically different than the nexus4

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

BatsShadow said:


> Hopefully the ril isn't drastically different than the nexus4
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


The RIL (radio interface layer) is what stock Android, Sense, TouchWiz and MotoBlur use to control the hardware on your device. Since there is no OEM skin on the Nexus 4, the RIL is indeed drastically different, unfortunately.

"Breaking the ril" is a phrase commonly used in the root community that actually refers to replacing the Sense/TouchWiz/MotoBlur ril with the stock Android ril (technically the ril isn't "broken" because then you couldn't use the device).


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

nath5 said:


> ASOP would be great! I went to take a look at the dna yesterday but was so turned off by sense. Horrible looking compared to holo. The screen was beautiful but I won't even consider purchasing it until we have ASOP or cyanogenmod.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I have a Galaxy Nexus for my personal phone but my work phone is an HTC EVO 4G LTE and while the phone in general is awesome and that screen is awesome, I cannot stand looking at Sense. My work phone gets 5 to 6 days on a charge since I can't stand to even turn the screen on to look at it.


----------



## themikeyan (Jun 7, 2011)

I was more so referring to a DNA running aosp, but I am not that well versed in RIL, etc. Would a DNA running aosp still need sense elements to the RIL?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay first, you do not need s-off for somebody to port AOSP. Second, anybody who complains about sense as much as some of you do, has other issues and should consult a psychologist.

RIL, some drivers, and kernel source will make this possible. All of these things will be arriving shortly except RIL, as always, that will have to most likely be hacked.

D

.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had forgotten that the system partition can still be written to in recovery. Still, I'm looking more forward to some of the Sense-based ROMs coming soon from Team Venom and possibly TeamSbrissenMod. Plus, I know still another widely recognized developer who might do a ROM of his own. But then, I haven't been complaining about Sense (I still need professional help though







).


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, on the Thunderbolt, Xoomdev was able to piece together a RIL to get working AOSP, There is no guarantee that we will ever have AOSP support. Could it technically be feasible? Absolutely. For now its a waiting game. You'll see (hopefully) a lot of stock rom development first. I'd love to see TeamBAMF pick up the HTC torch once again like they did the Thunderbolt but who knows.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

One of the BAMF guys might do one on his own, but I haven't gotten any indication from my discussions with certain unnamed team members that a team ROM is in the works. That doesn't mean it won't happen, but none is imminent.


----------



## BatsShadow (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree that Sense isn't _that_ bad, but we'd still be better without it.

As it is now, the main piece of Sense I would like to get rid of is the messaging app. Is there a way to get the stock sms app installed?


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

nath5 said:


> ASOP would be great! I went to take a look at the dna yesterday but was so turned off by sense. Horrible looking compared to holo. The screen was beautiful but I won't even consider purchasing it until we have ASOP or cyanogenmod.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


With a new launcher, and a lockscreen mod you are able to remove a decent amount of sense. One thing I still hate though is the messaging app, its way to busy with too much crap, I just went to see and send messages(this is why I was always a fan of AIM back in the IM days, keep it simple). Does anyone know if I can pull the messaging app from my gnex and put it on here?


----------



## JaxDroidGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I wasn't planning on getting another HTC due to Sense but the DNA is looking mighty fine. What launcher/message apps do y'all use? I'm using GO on my TBolt and the Verizon guy said he's seen a lot of problems with it. It seems to work fine for me.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

JaxDroidGuy said:


> I wasn't planning on getting another HTC due to Sense but the DNA is looking mighty fine. What launcher/message apps do y'all use? I'm using GO on my TBolt and the Verizon guy said he's seen a lot of problems with it. It seems to work fine for me.


I use Holo Launcher HD and haven't had any issues with it at all. I never liked GO because of it's almost required integration with all its other apps...just want something simple and does the job, which Holo does very well.


----------



## JaxDroidGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks. I'll look at that.


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

JaxDroidGuy said:


> I wasn't planning on getting another HTC due to Sense but the DNA is looking mighty fine. What launcher/message apps do y'all use? I'm using GO on my TBolt and the Verizon guy said he's seen a lot of problems with it. It seems to work fine for me.


I use Nova Launcher, I have now flashed mods that remove the ugly NFC icon, use jelly bean lockscreen, put the stock android camera app with working photosphere, no boot sound, and battery percentage. Things are looking up for it, and I'm sure we shall see an aosp rom pretty soon.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

tbot said:


> The RIL is going to be the hard part. I had a rezound and we had custom ROMs without having s-off, so not too worried in that aspect...just the RIL especially since there's really no other device with the same chip set that has aosp.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't the Nexus 4 have the exact same specs as this phone? In general HTC RIL drivers are hard to crack but hardware wise we should be okay. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Doesn't the Nexus 4 have the exact same specs as this phone? In general HTC RIL drivers are hard to crack but hardware wise we should be okay. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


The only thing that the Nexus 4 shares with the DNA is the Snapdragon S4 Pro chipset. The rest of the hardware, sensors, camera, display, etc. are totally different.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> The only thing that the Nexus 4 shares with the DNA is the Snapdragon S4 Pro chipset. The rest of the hardware, sensors, camera, display, etc. are totally different.


Yeah I know, but I thought the radios were on the SoC.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Yeah I know, but I thought the radios were on the SoC.


True, but you're still talking HSPA vs LTE...and yes i know the LTE chip is in the nexus, but my guess is that wasn't fully included in the RIL

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3define (Sep 11, 2011)

BatsShadow said:


> I agree that Sense isn't _that_ bad, but we'd still be better without it.
> 
> As it is now, the main piece of Sense I would like to get rid of is the messaging app. Is there a way to get the stock sms app installed?


I know you can download the Jellybean Messaging app straight from the market. I'd assume if you have root you could freeze/uninstall the stock Messaging app with Titanium Backup.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.concentriclivers.mms.com.android.mms&hl=en


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

tbot said:


> True, but you're still talking HSPA vs LTE...and yes i know the LTE chip is in the nexus, but my guess is that wasn't fully included in the RIL
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Derp, I completely forgot about that









Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

hey guys how do you erase frequently text cant find the settings and history eraser spent remove that


----------



## cryptworks (Jun 13, 2011)

My solution was to Use ADWex it mostly desensitizes my device. there is more in the background, but it is hella better than Blur and touchwiz.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Kernel source is now available, big step in the right direction. http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-droid-dna-source-code-now-available


----------



## MiggyxFresh (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello guys I'm curious ....Will the Droid DNA ever get CM support ?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37683-s-off-status-on-this-device/


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37683-s-off-status-on-this-device/


Not related.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Merged with another of the several "we can haz AOSP?" threads. Oh, and S-Off status really is a separate issue, though it would make it easier on devs to have full read/write access to the system partition without having to always be in recovery. Still, look at the Rezound forum - they've had S-Off for months and still there are no stable AOSP-based ROMs for it.


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

We will get CM or AOSP when a developer decides to build it. Personally I can't wait for AOSP but there is not guarantee of that happening. I don't have the skills currently required to do that, but I might spend time trying to figure it out. As of now MyComputerDoctor has been working on ROMs and he hinted at the possibility of an AOSP ROM coming so you an think about that.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Yeah I know, but I thought the radios were on the SoC.


Radio hardware in each is not the same.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> Radio hardware in each is not the same.


Yeah, I realized that later


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Not related.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


It is actually, because of things like this, I'm sure it will be one of the reasons why we never will get official builds of things like CM. As said before, the ReZound may have AOKP & CM, but neither are very stable when compared to other devices with official builds.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

That doesn't mean it'll never happen on this device, but it's not going to be any time soon, even *if* it does eventually come. As I said before, I got the device looking forward to the Sense-based ROMs nitsuj17 is giving us (UKB now, Viper some time in 2013).

If any of you got the DNA thinking you're going to run CM/AOKP/BAMF Paradigm on it, you'll either be disappointed or you'll learn a whole new level of patience. Alpha-level releases just began to appear about a year after the Rezound was released. Yes, some were around before, but they weren't even alpha-level in terms of stability. HTC's RIL is obviously much harder to replace than TouchWiz.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

I hear there is an Aosp build in the works and only thing left is the ril to get it booting.









Sent from my Unlocked DeSensed Droid DNA


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

That's like saying you have enough chlorinated water to fill a swimming pool, all you need now is a swimming pool. The RIL is by far the hardest part of porting AOSP to a Sense-based device. I could build AOKP or BAMF Paradigm in a few hours for any given device if its RIL was broken and I had access to its device tree.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

johnboy7501 said:


> I hear there is an Aosp build in the works and only thing left is the ril to get it booting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easier said than done...


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Easier said than done...


No doubt. Ril took 8-9 months to get cracked on the thunderbolt and about 40k lines of code to tinker with. This is going to be a whole new (and probably much more difficult) ballgame with this hardware. Don't expect it to even happen. And if it does, be extraordinarly thankful. That way you'll never be disappointed.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I had a thunderbolt. I was around for that mess. Slayher did a good job with that one.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like this one will be a job for a development team as opposed to an individual developer. Perhaps several devs who have this device should collaborate.

Incidentally, even though I never had an HTC device before this one, I noticed the Sense-based ROMs BAMF did for the Thunderbolt and was quite impressed


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yeah, I had a thunderbolt. I was around for that mess. Slayher did a good job with that one.


Slayer actually had quite a bit of help, but it got sort of overshadowed in all the cm7 excitement at the time. Mainly help from xoom and a few others. Not to undermine the work and time slayer also put in. (which was also a lot). Getting the radio communication going was a community effort.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Slayer actually had quite a bit of help, but it got sort of overshadowed in all the cm7 excitement at the time. Mainly help from xoom and a few others. Not to undermine the work and time slayer also put in. (which was also a lot). Getting the radio communication going was a community effort.


Of course, of course. Slayher is generally given the credit but as with nearly every effort around here, it was a community effort.


----------

